# Big butt man looking to converse



## Big Booty Brotha (Aug 19, 2021)

Good evening.... I’m called the Big Booth Brotha or the straight man with a bbw sista size bottom. I fight for issues that hits all communities but I push hard for confidence for BBW plus and anyone who gets marginalize cause of how they look or what they push instead of respected for who they aspire to be. I want to meat people, especially woman who enjoy talking about a man with a bbw ass. I’m 6’2” 240


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi there, welcome to the forum! I hope you have fun here. =)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 19, 2021)

post pix pls


----------



## Big Booty Brotha (Sep 5, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix pls


----------



## Big Booty Brotha (Sep 5, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix pls


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Big Booty Brotha (Sep 5, 2021)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you


Welcome


----------



## andre-grenierr (Sep 6, 2021)

Bienvenue,


----------



## BigElectricKat (Sep 6, 2021)

How's it all working out?


----------



## Big Booty Brotha (Sep 7, 2021)

andre-grenierr said:


> Bienvenue,


Merci


----------



## Big Booty Brotha (Jan 16, 2022)

Anyone out there in the world wide web


----------



## tracii 4591 (Jan 17, 2022)

Thanks.
Thats a nice booty.


----------



## Big Booty Brotha (Jan 22, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> Thanks.
> Thats a nice booty.


Thanks. Tried my best to get rid of it but now i just embrace it. Hated called Brotha with tha tthick sista cheeks.


----------

